# Tough Weekend (very graphic photos)



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Well the thing you hate the most happened this past Friday morning...I lost a deer. Everything felt good, but the arrow was a way back. I have mentioned it in a couple other threads, the deer for some reason were very skittish.

Thursday morning I had a doe and 4 four bucks come in to the feeder, other than them chasing her there was not much reason for her to have a tight wound spring. She hauled but at the slightest noise, my shoulder pops sometimes when I draw my bow and it did Thursday morning, just before I came to anchor...WHOOOSH she was outta here!

Thursday afternoon nothing but bucks came in. 

Friday morning I had two doe with 5 fawns come in with two small bucks already there. The younger of the two adult doe offered me a prefect shot so I took it. Everything felt good and at the release I felt like one doe tag was filled, but the arrow hit her at the last rib. The odd thing that stuck in my mind was that the arrow didn't pass though.

She ran about 20 yards and stopped for about 15 seconds then started off slow and speed up as she went before i lost sight of her. I seen she was loosing much more blood than I expected, but I still waited an hour before I took up the trail. I will say it was one of the best blood trails I've tracked until she reached a small field. That is where the blood ended, so I backed out and gave her another hour.

I went back out but never found another speck of blood and no deer.

UPDATE: As I was typing this one of our lease members called he found the doe...she was hit high in the flank and the exit was low. She had covered more than 500 yards before she went down.

I had been thinking that she must have "jumped" the string on me...hard to believe with a 280 fps bow at 18 yards, but that may account for the arrow not passing though. Her movement killed the engery of the arrow and I shoot a heavy arrow.

I hunted with the wife Saturday morning and was back in the bow stand for the evenning hunt. I had two bucks on me all afternoon and right at sun set a doe came in at 22 yards to get a drink at the pond. I drew, came to anchor...looking good again...released and seen/heard a splash as the arrown went into the pond. The doe wheeled around, walked over to the far end of the pond and got a drink then left!

I thought I had blew another shot, but the arrow was right where it should have been in the water. My guess is she ducked under the shot!

We'll be in Port Lavaca this weekend...never had a hog jump the string!

Oh...here is some photos of the blood trail:
1st one is what most of the 150 yard trail looked like before it ended.
2nd is where she stood for about 15 seconds...each spot is almost the size of a dinner plate.
3rd is the last two spots...the biggest about the size of your hand.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Same thing happened to me a few weeks ago. We found the deer a week later.....eating under a feeder!! 

He aint eating anymore though


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

its happened to me before. Gusher on a marginal shot and then seal right up, no more blood.


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

that is crazy... atleast you found her in the end


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wrong color blood. Thats a bad sign. No lung or heart.

Charlie


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> Wrong color blood. Thats a bad sign. No lung or heart.
> 
> Charlie


i was thinking the same thing......no air, white blood, or airy tissue - all dark red - like putting in an IV.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Wrong color blood. Thats a bad sign. No lung or heart.
> 
> Charlie


 Yeah...I knew she was liver hit when she left the area. It's been quite a few years since I've lost one...doesn't make it any easier though!

The thing that gets me is I never jumped the deer or spooked it after the shot and it still covered 500 or so yards before she went down. From what he told me she was in the open, not in any kind of cover. Which is what I expected, just not that far away from where I shot her.

I'm still bummed! :frown:


----------



## simply hooked (Sep 7, 2008)

Do not get so upset, I hunted the same deer for 3 weekends.. My a** was killing me and I never thought the deer I was looking for was going to show. Out of know where the buck shows up when I was totaly not ready.I drew and shot as I watched the arrow hit - KILL SHOT? Well I sat for an hour and when my foot hit the ground the deer got up and ran off. I watched the arrow go right through and stick in the ground at about 15 yards. Big blood trail up to where it laid down, not an other drop when it ran off. Never found it........ I have not shot an arrow after that, its driving me crazy. Never had that happen to me befor,guess it takes some time to deal with. Probly start flinging arrows again next week! Did drop an 8 point with the 300 last week though. Kind of felt like cheating...


----------

